# anyone here have a englander 28-3500



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Englander-3-000-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Add-On-Furnace-28-3500/100185844

thinking about adding this to my house, anyone here have one, or any wood burning furnace? only concern is that since I live out in the country and if there is a power outage, a wood furnace without a blower wont really do much and just get really really hot in the basement.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have one. You need to have power for the blower fan, (you are suppose to disconnect the blower if you loose power). You really need to have the air flow running in the same direction of you house furnace and duct work. for 2 years I used mine as an either or situation what a pain in the butt that was to close off and open up pipes when I didnt have propain to use. This year I got a new electric heat pump and I had it placed next too the add on england so all the air is flowing in the right direction. The heat pump is set 60's so when the fire gos out the heat comes on. with the england if you are gone more than 4 hours your house is cold or frozen pipes, so you really need another type of heat other than a wood burning whatever. But all in all I like mine just fine. With good wood I use 20-22 pieces of wood a day. The upstairs is always warmer then the first floor. The stove itself does not get very hot the heat comes off the smoke pipe thats burn you hot, the heat pipe you can touch. and thats the one that run into you furnace and ducts. Its easy to load easy to empty ash. Not hard to start a fire in just open the bottom vent get her going and close that and I keep the top vent at halfway .


----------



## sandyj13 (Jan 25, 2016)

Does the top get hot enough to cook on it like a traditional wood stove? Will it heat at least the room it's in if the power is out and the blower isn't an option?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

We have the standard Engander woodstove (http://www.homedepot.com/p/Englander-2-400-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Stove-30-NCH/100291302), we heat or whole house with it. Our house is two story and 2,000 square feet, we use this as out only heat source


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

sandyj13 said:


> Does the top get hot enough to cook on it like a traditional wood stove? Will it heat at least the room it's in if the power is out and the blower isn't an option?


No top is not hot enough to cook on. When power is out you should take the blower off. It should heat the room.


----------

